# z-push VS IMAP IDLE (Dovecot)



## xy16644 (Apr 25, 2014)

Currently I use Dovecot for IMAP on my server and I have been using "pushmail" on my mobile phone with the K9 email client. This seems to work fairly well but the other day I discovererd something called "z-push":

http://z-push.org/

Does anyone have any experiece with this on FreeBSD with Dovecot? I've been wondering if its worth implementing instead of relying on just IMAP IDLE?

Edit: I am using Baikal for CalDAV and CardDAV so I *assume* if I went with z-push this wouldn't be needed anymore?


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2014)

If you implement / port the necessary backend / functions for calendar synchronization - yes.


----------

